# bien causer la france



## jupiter (21 Décembre 2006)

salut
je me suis pris la tete sur une question avec un coll&#232;gue et je sais pas trouver la r&#233;ponse.
en bon fran&#231;ais, faut il dire un Vi -o- lon ou bien un Vio-lon?
&#233;gar'ment ou &#233;garEment?
Pour le dire carr&#233;ment, il m'a fait passer pour qqun qui parle patois au t&#233;l&#233;phone . 
a l'oral, vous dites quoi vous? vous prononcez toutes les lettres de tous les mots, en fran&#231;ais correct?
(ps: je suis sens&#233; bien m'exprimer au t&#233;l&#233;phone )
aussi, y'a des liaisons par exemple, 'en tenant compte des objectifs et des principes', on doit dire 'en tenant compte des obj&#233;ctifs (z&#233 des principes'? ou pas faire la liaison?


----------



## fredintosh (21 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> faut il dire un Vi -o- lon ou bien un Vio-lon?


Pour un poète, il me semble qu'un violon a 3 pieds. Enfin, j'me comprends.


----------



## divoli (21 Décembre 2006)

Aucune importance; ça ne se prononce pas, ça se joue.


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2006)

il me semble que chez Ferr&#233; (bon lecteur par excellence) on dit aussi un Vi-o-lon.
et &#233;gar-e-ment aussi.


mais moi, ch'keuz' in pit'chard, e'n'soro t'faire eun' l'sson !


----------



## jupiter (21 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Pour un poète, il me semble qu'un violon a 3 pieds. Enfin, j'me comprends.


C'est c'qui m'a sorti mais personne ne parle comme ça pourtant? a moins que je fréquente pas les bonnes personnes
c'est pas capital mais ça m'chiffonne de pas savoir.


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2006)

_bah disons (et vu que mado regarde &#231;a va la faire rire), pt&#234;t que personne c&#244;se c&#244;mme &#231;a mais il f&#244;drait... (le f&#244; c'est pour mado)... 
_


----------



## jupiter (21 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4100379 a dit:
			
		

> on dit aussi un Vi-o-lon.
> et égar-e-ment aussi.



Exactement ce que j'ai compris aussi , donc on parle pas un bon français 
soit disant y faut prononcer tous les 'e' : elle est belleu' faut dire pas elle est bell' comme moi j' dis, pour donner un exemple.


----------



## fredintosh (21 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Exactement ce que j'ai compris aussi , donc on parle pas un bon fran&#231;ais
> soit disant y faut prononcer tous les 'e' : elle est belleu' faut dire pas elle est bell' comme moi j' dis, pour donner un exemple.


Non, &#231;a d&#233;pend o&#249; se situe le mot, me semble-t-il.

_Elle est bellE, cette meuf.
Cette meuf est bell'._


----------



## alèm (21 Décembre 2006)

_tu n'es pas oblig&#233; de dire eu, just-e e 


&#233;cout&#233; ferr&#233; sur les po&#232;mes de Verlaine, je trouve vraiment que c'est un bon exemple. 

enfin, je le r&#233;p&#234;te, moi je cause pas bien... je dis rose comme les ni&#231;ois le disent, &#231;ad comme les gens du neurd (nord) le disent aussi... et encore plein d'autres carabistouilles... 
_


----------



## jupiter (21 Décembre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Aucune importance;


ça s'pourrait bien qu' si ! les gens qu'ont été bien éduqués ils font les liaisons et tout, comme chirac quand il parle à la télé.


----------



## mado (21 Décembre 2006)

Bah, j'en suis revenue des "il fôdrait". Suffit de s'expatrier pour ça. Et faut que je comprenne ce que me disent mes mômes maintenant  

Ils mangent des hommeuuulettes à la cantine par exemple.

Et je me surprends à utiliser des mots de ma région d'adoption. Mais j'ai toujours un accent pointu pour les autochtones. Je tiens à mes rôses, mon fleûve, et mes feûilles.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> Exactement ce que j'ai compris aussi , donc on parle pas un bon fran&#231;ais
> soit disant y faut prononcer tous les 'e' : elle est belleu' faut dire pas elle est bell' comme moi j' dis, pour donner un exemple.



Alors comme &#231;a J&#244;hnny parle bien la France quand il dit : "Que je t'aimE ! ...." :mouais:


----------



## cameleone (21 Décembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> Pour un po&#232;te, il me semble qu'un violon a 3 pieds. Enfin, j'me comprends.



Les sanglots longs
_*Des violons*_
De l'automne
Blessent mon coeur
D'une langueur
Monotone.​
[vi: o:l&#245;] : c'est bien 3 syllabes ici... Mais Verlaine est po&#232;te, et joue de cette licence po&#233;tique qu'on nomme la di&#233;r&#232;se. Dans le langage courant, et sans que cela n'ait rien de choquant ou de "mauvais fran&#231;ais", [vio:l&#245;] en deux syllabes et une syn&#233;r&#232;se me para&#238;t parfaitement admissible. Diff&#233;rence de registre...


----------



## divoli (21 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> ça s'pourrait bien qu' si ! les gens qu'ont été bien éduqués ils font les liaisons et tout, comme chirac quand il parle à la télé.



Il faut dire que le Président a une manière très particulière de faire les liaisons. Des liaisons qui n'en sont pas vraiment, dans la façon dont il s'exprime...


----------



## divoli (21 Décembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Alors comme ça Jôhnny parle bien la France quand il dit : "Que je t'aimE ! ...." :mouais:



Qu'est-ce que l'on s'en tape ? Il s'est mis au dialecte suisse allemand, maintenant.


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2006)

cameleone a dit:


> Les sanglots longs
> _*Des violons*_
> De l'automne
> Blessent mon coeur
> ...


A noter la version de Trenet ( un autre  maniaque de la phon&#233;tique correcte)

 d'ailleurs j'ai retrouv&#233;  un extrait mp3   sur un site de ... cours de phon&#233;tique de l'Universit&#233; de Leon ( Espagne)

l&#224;
violon de Trenet


----------



## Luc G (21 Décembre 2006)

Dans le français, il y a des choses qui ne se font pas, mais il y a aussi beaucoup de choses qui se font ou ne se font pas suivant la région et il n'y a pas de péché là-dedans. En plus, la langue évolue : il suffit d'écouter Maurice Chevalier et toutes les chanteuses du début du siècle pour retrouver les r grasseyés (enfin, je crois qu'on dit comme ça ) qui n'existent plus trop aujourd'hui. (Pour les r roulés, ça se trouve encore par ici ).

Alors, c'est bien de se poser des questions  ça permet éventuellement de corriger des fautes mais çà ne doit pas conduire à renier ce qu'on est (le jour où je perdrais l'accent du midi et ce qui va avec, les "eing" par exemple , je ne serai plus moi).

Et il me semble que les liaisons (au moins celles dont tu parles), le fait de prononcer ou non toutes les lettes (de toutes façons on ne les prononce jamais toutes, seulement on fait attention à certaines qui ne sont pas toujours pronconcées) relèvent en général de la couleur locale (ou sociale d'ailleurs) sans remettre en cause le français ni forcément faire de la simplification abusive (les paysans lozériens, pour ce que j'en sais, utilisaient facilement le subjonctif).

Ces "variantes" ne sont pas, à mon sens, contraires à la langue comme le sont, par exemple, les cuirs du directeur du grand hôtel de Balbec et de quelques autres dont s'amuse notre cher Marcel.

Et puis, mettre de la musique dans la langue, c'est aussi faire preuve d'interprétation.
D'ailleurs la "licence poétique" comme on dit si bien permet beaucoup de choses. Ce n'est pas Victor fabriquant sa rime en "dait" en inventant la ville de Jerimadeth qui me démentira 

PS En arrivant par ici, j'avais un peu de mal avec les noms de certains patelins catalans et j'en ai entendu de bien pires par des nordistes. Faut dire que des noms comme Catllar, Eus, Ille, Baixas (qu'on prononce en gros "Bachass") s'y prêtent. Avec l'habitude, on s'y fait très bien, même en parlant français.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

Thread Lo-Cké(OK).


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

D'apr&#232;s le _Tr&#233;sor de la langue fran&#231;aise_ et le _Petit Robert_, la prononciation correcte du substantif &#171; violon &#187; est &#171; vio-lon &#187;. La di&#233;r&#232;se &#171; vi-o-lon &#187; est cependant une licence.


----------



## jupiter (22 Décembre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Dans le français, il y a des choses qui ne se font pas, mais il y a aussi beaucoup de choses qui se font ou ne se font pas suivant la région et il n'y a pas de péché là-dedans. En plus, la langue évolue : il suffit d'écouter Maurice Chevalier et toutes les chanteuses du début du siècle pour retrouver les r grasseyés (enfin, je crois qu'on dit comme ça ) qui n'existent plus trop aujourd'hui. (Pour les r roulés, ça se trouve encore par ici ).
> 
> Alors, c'est bien de se poser des questions  ça permet éventuellement de corriger des fautes mais çà ne doit pas conduire à renier ce qu'on est (le jour où je perdrais l'accent du midi et ce qui va avec, les "eing" par exemple , je ne serai plus moi).
> 
> ...



je crois que mon problème à moi c'est que j'parle trop vite, et les interlocuteurs me comprennent pas quand ils sont pas habitués.
et puis c'est pas dramatique non plus, mais j'vous remercie pour les précisions.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> . La diérèse « vi-o-lon » est cependant une licence.


ouep !

La question est donc :
Est ce une licence open source, libre ?  

( ca reste assez dans le sujet   )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> je crois que mon problème à moi c'est que j'parle trop vite, et les interlocuteurs me comprennent pas quand ils sont pas habitués.



cela est aussi mon probleme mais il faut y ajouter en plus mon vice ,  mager la fin du mot , plus mon accent     


de toute façon  si la personne est interessé de ce que je dis elle me demande de freiner mon debit


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2006)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> de toute façon  si la personne est interessé de ce que je dis elle me demande de freiner mon debit


Sujet brulant , dire que certains parlent de brider le débit...


----------



## Nobody (22 Décembre 2006)

Ouais. Suffit de prendre le dico. A côté du lemme, il y a, entre crochets, la prononciation conseillée. Pour la traduction, il existe un alphabet phonétique au début du dico.

Bande de faignants qui préfèrent les forums à une petite recherche dans les outils qu'ils ont sous la main.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Décembre 2006)

Attends voir...
C'est en papier, un dico, non?
Pis ya pas de champ pour la fonction recherche en plus, faut chercher tout seul!

T'es fou toi h&#233;!


----------



## al02 (22 Décembre 2006)

En parlant de salade de cresson, on dit cr*ai*sson ou cr*eu*sson ?  

On peut toujours demander &#224; Edith !


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Décembre 2006)

Tu oublies le troisi&#232;me, "cr&#233;sson", c'est possible aussi. 

Ceci dit, je crois que tout le monde s'en cogne. 

En plus de &#231;a, il parait que seuls les qu&#233;becois ont l'accent fran&#231;ais correct, roots et tout, comme on le parlait au temps jadis, alors... On va pas s'emmerder...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Décembre 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu oublies le troisième, "crésson", c'est possible aussi.



Je confirme. Comme dans "Cocotte, je te raconte pas comment que je vais te bouffer le crésson"...


----------



## jupiter (22 Décembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ouais. Suffit de prendre le dico. A c&#244;t&#233; du lemme, il y a, entre crochets, la prononciation conseill&#233;e. Pour la traduction, il existe un alphabet phon&#233;tique au d&#233;but du dico.
> 
> Bande de faignants qui pr&#233;f&#232;rent les forums &#224; une petite recherche dans les outils qu'ils ont sous la main.


pour lire un alphabet phon&#233;tique faut avoir fait lettres classiques alors faut pas m'en vouloir franchment je sais pas lire le phon&#233;tique.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je confirme. Comme dans "Cocotte, je te raconte pas comment que je vais te bouffer le crésson"...



C'est pas de la fraîche alors .


----------



## macaronique (24 Décembre 2006)

BonjourE, (comme je l'entends souvent par ici  )



bobbynountchak a dit:


> Attends voir...
> C'est en papier, un dico, non?
> Pis ya pas de champ pour la fonction recherche en plus, faut chercher tout seul!



Moi j'ai la version électronique du Petit Robert.  Mais j'ai aussi une trentaine de dicos en papier parce que j'aime tomber par hasard sur des nouveaux mots.

Pour la prononciation, il y a ces synthèses vocales :

http://public.research.att.com/~ttsweb/tts/demo.php
http://demo.acapela-group.com/

ou bien les forums de WordReference.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (25 Décembre 2006)

jupiter a dit:


> faut il dire un Vi -o- lon ou bien un Vio-lon?
> 
> égar'ment ou égarEment?
> (ps: je suis sensé bien m'exprimer au téléphone )
> aussi, y'a des liaisons par exemple, 'en tenant compte des objectifs et des principes', on doit dire 'en tenant compte des objéctifs (zé) des principes'? ou pas faire la liaison?


On prononce vio-lon. La diérèse Vi -o- lon nest pas incorrecte, cest une prononciation affectée.

Dans « des objectifs_et des principes », la liaison est pédante. Mais pas incorrecte.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Décembre 2006)

Nobody a dit:


> Ouais. Suffit de prendre le dico. A côté du lemme, il y a, entre crochets, la prononciation conseillée. Pour la traduction, il existe un alphabet phonétique au début du dico.
> 
> Bande de faignants qui préfèrent les forums à une petite recherche dans les outils qu'ils ont sous la main.



L'outil que j'ai sous la main se prononce "Vit oblong"

Je comprend plus rien


----------



## Nobody (26 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> L'outil que j'ai sous la main se prononce "Vit oblong"
> 
> Je comprend plus rien



Est-ce un outil contondant*?







*  (confondant? En un seul ou en deux mots?)

 :rateau:


----------



## Grug (3 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> D'apr&#232;s le _Tr&#233;sor de la langue fran&#231;aise_ et le _Petit Robert_, la prononciation correcte du substantif &#171; violon &#187; est &#171; vio-lon &#187;. La di&#233;r&#232;se &#171; vi-o-lon &#187; est cependant une licence.


et en général, un viol, même collectif, c'est fait pour être rapide, si on veut prendre son temps on appelle ça une toureunanteu


----------



## divoli (3 Janvier 2007)

Princess Tatav a dit:


> cela est aussi mon probleme mais il faut y ajouter en plus mon vice ,  *mager* la fin du mot , plus mon accent



Non seulement tu es une vicieuse eek, mais en plus tu inventes de nouveaux mots...


C'est du propre !


----------



## jupiter (4 Janvier 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Dans « des objectifs_et des principes », la liaison est pédante. Mais pas incorrecte.



pédant? tu es sur? j'ai écouté brassens, par exemple, dans ses chansons, il dit 'moi j'ai failli mourir de ne l'avoir pas eue' en faisant la liaison 'pazue'. brassens, j'ai pas tout écouté, mais il me semble qu'il fait souvent pleins de liaisons comme ça qu'on fait pas au naturel.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

En versification, on dit vi-o-lon.
On prononce aussi les e muets s'ils sont suivis d'une consonne.

Les sanglots longs des vi-o-lon de l'automn-euh
Bless-euh mon coeur d'un-euh langueur monoton-euh
(et hop, ça fait des alexandrins)

Ca fait un peu pédant, peut-être, mais c'est plus pratique pour compter les pieds
(et ne pas versifier comme un pied, justement)


----------



## Grug (4 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> En versification, on dit vi-o-lon.
> On prononce aussi les e muets s'ils sont suivis d'une consonne.
> 
> Les sanglots longs des vi-o-lon de l'automn-euh
> ...


l'autre solution consiste &#224; ne pas prononcer tous ce qui est inutile, mais &#224; rajouter pitin&#169;on (ou baurdeldemerdre, si on est pas du midi) &#224; la fin de la strophe pour rattraper les pieds.
 :rateau:


----------



## macaronique (4 Janvier 2007)

Grug a dit:


> l'autre solution consiste à ne pas prononcer tous ce qui est inutile, mais à rajouter pitin©on (ou baurdeldemerdre, si on est pas du midi) à la fin de la strophe pour rattraper les pieds.
> :rateau:



Ou si on a vraiment besoin de plus de pieds, on peut suivre l'exemple de Jérémie Kisling : 

Je ai la allure de une balein-euh, 
de une baleine de eau douc-euh.

 :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (4 Janvier 2007)

macaronique a dit:


> Ou si on a vraiment besoin de plus de pieds, :



ce qui donnerait un truc genre

_Dis, Bar-be-li-vi-en-a t-il  euh un mac-euh?_


----------



## jupiter (4 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> En versification, on dit vi-o-lon.
> On prononce aussi les e muets s'ils sont suivis d'une consonne.
> 
> Les sanglots longs des vi-o-lon de l'automn-euh
> ...


petite erreur
c'est :
les sanglots longs
des violons
de l'automne
blessent mon coeur
d'une langueur
monotone.
ca fait pas un alexandrin par contre je sais pas comment ça s'apelle des vers de quatre pieds
je crois qu'a la fin de chaque vers, en poésie, le 'e' n'est pas compté dans le rytme.
de ce que j'ai compris, en poésie, si tu dis 'ville', il faut prononcer vi-lle et ça compte deux pieds mais si tu dis : 'dans la ville ou' comme le e de ville est suivi d'une voyelle, tu ne prononces pas le 'e' de ville, tu diras alors, dans la vi-lou.
enfin, à confirmer si quelqu'un sait.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

Exact.
Mais les vers de 4 pieds, si tu en mets trois bout à bout, tu as quoi, hein ?
Un alexandrin !

Kikikavais raison ?

Bon, ok, ok...


----------



## jupiter (4 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Exact.
> Mais les vers de 4 pieds, si tu en mets trois bout à bout, tu as quoi, hein ?
> Un alexandrin !
> 
> ...



je crois que verlaine serait pas content .
regarde, si tu prononces en douze pieds le poeme, ou si tu le prononces en 4-4-3 à haute voix, justement, ça crée pas le meme effet de langueur, de monotonie, de redondance, de roulement.
a mon avis c'est ce qu'il voulait créer comme climat.
essaie tu vas voir, a haute voix, c'est flagrant.


----------



## Nexka (4 Janvier 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> ca fait pas un alexandrin par contre je sais pas comment ça s'apelle des vers de quatre pieds




Ca s'appelle des tétrasyllabes. Mais c'est pas beau comme nom


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2007)

kiffer sa race
tel un guedin,
parler comm' aç
tel un beau-Rim
faire à l'esbrouf'
des trucs de ouf
Ah quelle chance
d'causer la France !


----------



## macaronique (4 Janvier 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ca s'appelle des tétrasyllabes.


à prononcer en 4 syllabes ou 5 ?


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Janvier 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> pédant? tu es sur? j'ai écouté brassens, par exemple, dans ses chansons, il dit 'moi j'ai failli mourir de ne l'avoir pas eue' en faisant la liaison 'pazue'. brassens, j'ai pas tout écouté, mais il me semble qu'il fait souvent pleins de liaisons comme ça qu'on fait pas au naturel.


Hmm jaurais dû nuancer mon propos. Je pensais au français parlé de tous les jours. Effectivement en versification cest différent.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> kiffer sa race
> tel un guedin,
> parler comm' aç
> tel un beau-Rim
> ...



Aller s'faire enc'...


----------



## Nephou (6 Janvier 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> En versification, on dit vi-o-lon.
> On prononce aussi les e muets s'ils sont suivis d'une consonne.
> 
> Les sanglots longs des vi-o-lon de l'automn-euh
> ...



Je réagis _mais un peu tard, certes._

En versification on a le choix : ce que tu décris est la diérèse or la synérèse  à savoir : prononcer vio-lon  est également possible.

Les e finaux propres au rimes féminines ne sont pas prononcés dans tous les cas.



Nexka a dit:


> Ca s'appelle des tétrasyllabes. Mais c'est pas beau comme nom


moi on ma appris quadrisyllabe (mais ça sonne à peine mieux)


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Janvier 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Bande de *faignants* qui pr&#233;f&#232;rent les forums &#224; une petite recherche dans les outils qu'ils ont sous la main.



Hum ... Je pense qu'on doit aussi trouver des fain&#233;ants, dans le tas


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2007)

il peut aussi  trouver des* feignants*

( voire des feignants feignant d'être des fainéants et seraient alors  de gros bosseurs
 ( bosseurs feignants )


----------



## fredintosh (11 Janvier 2007)

Tr&#232;s feint, tr&#232;s feint...


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

A ce propos, qu'utilisez-vous comme dictionnaire et thesaurus sur vos Mac ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2007)

fredintosh a dit:


> Tr&#232;s feint, tr&#232;s feint...


Certes , permettez que je  rebondisse

Si l'on reprend ce concept de bosseur feignant le fain&#233;ant
Il y a des questions qui se posent:

-la feinte justifie -t-elle les moyens?
( je pose la question &#224; toute feinte utile)

et si le feignant feint le fain&#233;ant, doit on alors parler de fait n&#233;ant ou de fait niant?

( Lacan la r&#233;ponse comme dirait le fin psy qui feint la fain&#233;antise)

Bon j'ai comme une faim pas feinte l&#224;


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> ( Lacan la réponse comme dirait le fin psy qui feint la fainéantise)
> 
> Bon j'ai comme une faim pas feinte là



Excellente cette fin


----------



## jupiter (11 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> A ce propos, qu'utilisez-vous comme dictionnaire et thesaurus sur vos Mac ?



antidote prisme mais je le trouve pas tres fourni.
le truc cool ca serait d'avoir l'équivalent de ça en édition papier
http://www.amazon.fr/Robert-langue-...ef=sr_1_2/402-4296348-3480162?ie=UTF8&s=books


----------



## HmJ (11 Janvier 2007)

jupiter a dit:


> antidote prisme mais je le trouve pas tres fourni.
> le truc cool ca serait d'avoir l'équivalent de ça en édition papier
> http://www.amazon.fr/Robert-langue-...ef=sr_1_2/402-4296348-3480162?ie=UTF8&s=books



Exactement, mais justement il me semble que personne n'en dispose...


----------



## NED (20 Janvier 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Exactement, mais justement il me semble que personne n'en dispose...



Il n'y a plus qu'à imprimer !


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2007)

Comme dictionnaire, il y a le TLF, la version papier m'avait fait rêver à l'époque mais n'était ni dans mes moyens ni dans ceux de mes étagères de l'époque.  Aujourd'hui, on a ça sur le net et on peut l'avoir sur l'ordi, que demande le peuple ?


----------

